

Ask HN: 3 NL tech guys in SF, meetup? - bwblabs

Subject:Ask HN: 3 NL tech guys in SF, meetup?<p>Hi, we're 3 guys from The Netherlands visiting the USA, we're now in Bay Area/SF (with an RV, see http://3guys1rv.com/ for our latest pictures ).<p>Is anyone interesting to meetup with one (or more) of us?<p>Remy (31): hardware developer for Plugwise (Dutch startup in smart energy and sensor networks)<p>Martin (32): freelance hardware developer and industrial design engineer. Worked on projects for various Silicon Valley hardware startups.<p>Me/Benjamin (28): independent software developer/hacker, phone: mainly Android, web: mainly security &#38; some HTML5/JS, prog: mainly C#/PHP, always learning, currently working on a web app with my brother to easily sign documents (we know the already existing solutions)<p>We're always willing to share ideas &#38; give (free) advise!
======
bwblabs
BTW Today I (Benjamin) can be found at some App World events.

